# Про баню и холод спросить бы хотелось



## Павел Саратовский (19 Янв 2019)

Такое дело.Про баню и холод спросить бы хотелось спросить людей знающих и докторов.Грыжа протрузии остеохондроз, как показала недавняя  МРТ автора этих строк, все как говорится в наличии.Есть такое дело люблю я раз в недельку две, попариться , точнее помыться в бане.Можно ли нельзя , или ванну строить? Это один из вопросов что стал меня беспокоить с недавних пор.Можно ли вот на Крещение окунуться в прорубь? По правде сказать я сегодня и в прорубь нырнул и в бане окупнулся.Не лучше ни хуже мне не стало.Такие вот вопросы, ну и все что из них вытекает - как тепло и холод сказывается на больных спиной людях? И еще один вопрос будет про алкоголь спиртное.Что и сколько можно? А то я вообще ничего и нисколько в последнее время.Может вина то можно белого или красного? Или увы , можно ставить точку?Спасибо.Не судите строго.


----------



## La murr (19 Янв 2019)

Павел Саратовский написал(а):


> как тепло и холод сказывается на больных спиной людях?


Навскидку - мнение @Доктор Ступин
Если воспользуетесь поиском, ещё много чего найдёте.


Павел Саратовский написал(а):


> И еще один вопрос будет про алкоголь спиртное.Что и сколько можно?


А за этой информацией сюда, пожалуйста.


----------

